# My family is driving me INSANE!!!



## AngryBeaver (Jan 23, 2014)

I understand this is very wrong but I really need some advice. Thanks...



I cannot stand my family any longer.


Things have drastically changed in my life. I'm not a huge fan of change but, I understand life is constantly changing. Right now I'm a 17 and a male. When I was young everything was different. I had a great childhood. Everything was good then. My parents loved me and did everything a parent should do for their child. Although I always found myself asking my parents as a little kid, who they loved more me or my older brother which has type 1 diabetes. Of course they never really answered. He always seemed to get more attention then cause of the diabetes and now cause he plays college basketball. These days my parents never talk, when they do its arguing. My dad is obsessed with basketball. Even after my brother graduating HS, my dad still goes and watches their games on top of the games he attends for my brother at his college. I don't play sports anymore.But my dad still coaches his basketball team in which I used to play on. My dad and I just don't get along anymore. I try my best to isolate myself from him but its hard considering we live in the same home. Every time he talks to me, its with an angry/impatient tone. Same goes for when he talk to my mother. I have many times in past told them to divorce, but my mom says that its to expensive. My mother is very different from my father. She has always been there for me throughout my whole life. I can talk to her about things, unlike my father. She has also paid more money than I'd ever know on countless things, such as my education, and health and many more things. She stresses me out as well though. She doesn't leave me alone. She always wants me to leave the house and go somewhere rather than sitting in the house all day. And I know I'm gonna graduate soon but she is always on my back. The other day my dad was driving, and (I was in passenger seat) but he was mad cause I was gonna make him late to a basketball meeting for his team, and I had needed a ride for my trail bike ride with some friends and he kept insulting me and called me dumb *** and i got so angry to the point where i socked him in the jaw. My parents think I need some sort of help, but they don't understand this is what happens to someone who has years of anger and stress from them. I want to leave the house and never return because I cannot stand this joke of a family. But idk where I could go. Since I have no place. 


Can anyone suggest their personal opinion of what I should and how I should go about things? Much appreciated.


----------



## luffyenvelope (Jan 11, 2014)

Not to sound like an A-hole but, it doesn't sound that bad to me. 

Then again, I grew up with an alcoholic father that took my mothers money, beat my mother, and just made life hell for all of us. We grew up poor and living in my dads car to renting a small room in someone else's home. 

Honestly, since you're close to 18, just wait it out till you leave the house. I would love it if my family hated me, then I would only focus on myself and not worry about them everyday. 

Just relax and think about how you will be leaving them soon and you don't have to worry about them and focus on yourself.


----------



## Momogacktx3 (Dec 21, 2010)

I can relate since I am in a difficult home situation right now as well. The best thing I can tell you to do is "tiptoe". It's what I'm doing right now. You just keep your head down and bare it all. It's hard to lash out when you're not in the position to be making demands or telling people off. I commend you (although I don't condone to) you socking your dad in the jaw. If what you say is true, then he deserved it. However, for now you should try to cause as little conflict as possible until your able to escape. Save up plenty of money, and move the hell outta there, and on a day when you feel you're ready to go, tell them all how you feel. That's when you bare your teeth and tell them what they did to you and how it wasn't right.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

I've seen your story on TV OP, lots of people get real isolated from their folks, me too, I still am.

Family is supposed to be there for each other


----------

